# src.txz



## balanga (Mar 31, 2019)

Is it possible to get hold of src.txz for 11.1?

Also is the src.txz for i386 different to amd64?


----------



## George (Mar 31, 2019)

You can download the source as described in the handbook.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html

Versions are different, yes.
However, I see only tarballs for FreeBSD 11.2, and 12.2, but not 11.1.

For 11.1, use subversion.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/svn.html


----------



## Vull (Mar 31, 2019)

I think you should be able to get it from the memstick installer image under /usr/freebsd-dist/. We used to be able to download past releases from FreeBSD.org's FTP Archive but the link isn't working right now.

As for your second question, I suspect not but don't really know.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 31, 2019)

If there is no src.txz file availlaible, you can get get the source for 11.1 from svnweb or clone, download as zip file from GitHub. Afterwards, if you wish, compress the source tree yourself to a src.txz file.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2019)

balanga said:


> Also is the src.txz for i386 different to amd64?


No.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 3, 2019)

Just FYI, if you need older releases there's an archive.


----------



## balanga (Apr 3, 2019)

youngunix said:


> Just FYI, if you need older releases there's an archive.



Yes, I'm aware of it, but have been unable to connect to it for several days.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 4, 2019)

balanga said:


> Yes, I'm aware of it, but have been unable to connect to it for several days.



Is your firewall blocking FTP?


----------



## balanga (Apr 6, 2019)

youngunix said:


> Is your firewall blocking FTP?



I don't have any explicit blocking setup. I can access everything else apart from this on freebsd.org. Just wondering if anyone else has any problems trying to access:-

*


			http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org
		

*
I've been trying for over a week.


----------



## balanga (Apr 6, 2019)

Just noticed that I can `ftp ftp-archive.freebsd.org` without any problem.


----------



## swegen (Apr 6, 2019)

Some official FTP mirrors also keep archives of older releases. Like this one:
ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE


----------

